# R35 - Daily driver?



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

So... What's the story? How are people finding the R35 and how often are you using them? I am tempted (only tempted at the mo) to get one, but it would almost certainly be used as a main vehicle.

Regards

Luke


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

you could use it as your main car but i wouldn't like to have to park it in a multi-storey car park and also there are a lot of places i wouldn't want to leave it. i think i've seen about three posts here from people who have had theirs keyed in supermarket car parks


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

you need to take 2 spaces in a car park as it pretty much fills up an average space and 'car park dents' are sure to happen


----------



## CCGT (May 19, 2009)

will be my daily drive, just changed out of R8 which is a little wider than the GTR so just have to be careful about parking. I always look to park next to another well kept car but won't stop you worrying about it.

I think the GTR will be easier to live with than the R8 and certainly has more boot space!

If you haven't done already, take a test drive to help make your mind up.


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

IMO the car is way too special.
Didn't think it would be when I ordered one, but it damn well is.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

I cannot spend that much on a car and it not be a daily driver, what's more it is that good you'd want to drive it every day.

Kp


----------



## bigfra (Jan 19, 2008)

Ive no choice but to use mine everyday! Cant really comment as ive only had her for 3 days but im certainly not looking forward to multi storey car parks! Anyone had any issue's with clearence in these kind of places?


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

why not buy a cheap runaround to use as an everyday car and use the GT-R when you really want to. i know people are saying they can't afford not to use their gt-r as an everyday car but i wouldn't be able to afford to use mine as an everyday car!
just horses for courses i suppose not saying you're wrong just i don't really understand your point of view


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Ok...*

Put another way - Anyone purchased an R35 that has swapped from a 911 (996 or 997) / E90 M3 / M5 etc??? I see these as daily driver performance /luxury cars. Is the R35 in the same sort of league?

Regards

Luke


----------



## CCGT (May 19, 2009)

axolotl said:


> why not buy a cheap runaround to use as an everyday car and use the GT-R when you really want to. i know people are saying they can't afford not to use their gt-r as an everyday car but i wouldn't be able to afford to use mine as an everyday car!
> just horses for courses i suppose not saying you're wrong just i don't really understand your point of view


Waking up on Monday mornings and getting into the beast for the commute:chuckle:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I see the issue more about what your daily drive is like. 

Most of my daily driving is around where I live e.g. London residential burb; for this use, I stick to the Scooby. GTR too wide and low speed/ tight turning capability is, understandably, compromised.

Probably would avoid multistorey/underground, other than premium places, with loads of perf metal.


----------



## bigfra (Jan 19, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> I see the issue more about what your daily drive is like.
> 
> Most of my daily driving is around where I live e.g. London residential burb; for this use, I stick to the Scooby. GTR too wide and low speed/ tight turning capability is, understandably, compromised.
> 
> Probably would avoid multistorey/underground, other than premium places, with loads of perf metal.



Exactly,im mostly quiet country roads with a wee bit of motorway driving. I actually can go a way home which i know will be quiet every morn/night and have serious fun. We have no where near the amount of road traffic in Scotland than you do down south:thumbsup:


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

Oh.....now I understand


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Luke Emmott said:


> Put another way - Anyone purchased an R35 that has swapped from a 911 (996 or 997) / E90 M3 / M5 etc??? I see these as daily driver performance /luxury cars. Is the R35 in the same sort of league?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Luke


997 C2S - I drive 8 miles to work and 8 miles back everyday and if there is an excuse to drive anywhere else I am there.

Kp


----------



## johnny senna (May 25, 2009)

axolotl said:


> i know people are saying they can't afford not to use their gt-r as an everyday car but i wouldn't be able to afford to use mine as an everyday car!



Hi everyone, my first post here.
I have thought this question through quite a bit. I think it depends on what car you have as you daily driver. If your daily driver is anything half decent (mine is a Mk5 Glf GTI) then you get stung for £750 insurance (where I live!), a few hundred quid a year servicing, £200 tax, plus tyres, brakes, refurbing those nice 18 inch wheels.......it all adds up. For a daily driver to be dirt cheap to run (especially in terms of tax and insurance) it is going to be quite a poor car, let's face it.

And here's the thing. Life is short and you are a long time dead. These 2 facts go against having a nice car resting in the garage to be driven once a week, if the weather's fine. I suspect that, when we are on our death beds, none of us will be muttering to ourselves, "I wish I had spent more time in the office". Equally, we won't be muttering, "I wish I had spent less time in my nice cars".

I have recently sold a garage queen, a Porsche 993 RS. The truth is, I rarely drove it. I looked at it a lot when I took the bins out. I sometimes sat in it late at night and put the harnesses on and made "brum" noises. I would curse when the battery went flat. I would worry about flat spotting tyres. But I never really got much use out of it. So I sold it, for a nice profit. And now I am thinking about what to get next......

Do I sell the Golf and get a GTR for every day? Or a 997S? Or an R8? All daily drivers, mind you. Or even a 997 GT3 for every day?

A few years ago, and when I was the right age, I had a Boxster S and drove it every day for 12 months and it was great. I sold it to get the 993 RS and Golf GTI, and things haven't been quite the same since.

I am thinking about getting a GTR, and I tell you now, it would be a daily driver.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Senna - buy the GTR - the 997 C2S is the best car I have owned and it will always have a speccial place in my heart. The GTR is more of a daily driver than the most useable than the drivers champion "Sports Car"

The 911 is pure and nimble and responsive but it has a crap boot, tries to kill you in the wet when you push on (which is fun when you are in the mood) but there is no room in the back, they are getting very comon.

GTR - is awesome at everything, more room in the back, more room in the boot, great sound system and that is just the stuff that the Porsche is bad at. For the ultimate drive - buy the ultiamte driving machine (shut up BMW - you have not been able to claim that line to true for years)

GTR FTW


Kp


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Welcome buddy and a fine first post.

Couldnt agree more. I contemplated getting a daily driver but when I added up the cost over say 3 years, it just didnt make sense, no matter how much servicing, tyres, brakes cost.

Add also that I'd always be wanting to drive the GTR.........


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

johnny senna said:


> I have recently sold a garage queen, a Porsche 993 RS.


if you fancy a bit of 'rough', then go for it.

I always found it better:chuckle:


----------



## CCGT (May 19, 2009)

johnny senna said:


> Do I sell the Golf and get a GTR for every day? Or a 997S? Or an R8? All daily drivers, mind you. Or even a 997 GT3 for every day?
> 
> Just sold the R8 to get the GTR, both great cars but GTR in different league in terms of performance.
> 
> I am thinking about getting a GTR, and I tell you now, it would be a daily driver.


Do the test drive that all the thinking time you need:thumbsup:


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

hi jonny

Nice to see you here from the PH porsche forum. I was in a similar position with my GT3.
Just sold (not to finance the GTR but simply because the Euro was strong)..but the same, I just wasnt using it. I used to track it monthly but work and life has meant that Im not tracking as much as I used to so it would just sit there and it was pretty crap on most roads especially wet ones.

Took the plunge on the GTR thinking it would replace my scoob.

Its a fantastic car and way way better than I thought it would be.
It could easily be used as a daily driver but Im not doing so, (although I end up driving it nearly every night as its such a buzz)..will cost a bit more to do so if you do and the thing is so big Id expect the odd knock if you park it anywhere in public.

Compared to the GT3 ..as a road car it is on a different planet. In fact its pretty much in a different league to anything even the 997 tt imo. On track it is great fun, and insanely fast, but I doubt it could be tracked as much as your RS or a 3.

Id say if you can afford to run it daily, get it.
It pisses all over the 997s and is far more practical (and faster) than an R8. 

One thing though, it attracts a hell of a lot of attention. Ive had Porsches for 15 years and honestly this car is as good if not better than anything I have driven as a road car.


----------



## johnny senna (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome chaps.
I won't be buying anything for months yet. Need to wait for finances to settle down due to my house renovation that is way over budget. But I am doing my research and I intend to be very careful what I buy. I spent 13 grand on an engine rebuild for the 993 RS!! 
I am seriously tempted by an E92 M3. 
I am wary about driving a Porsche to work as it might not go down too well image wise. I honestly think the GTR will be fine in this regard! 
I have read the thread on sat nav and I hope that the JDP imports and early British cars with no nav can be modified to have nav cheaply and effectively. If that is so, I would be tempted to buy a second hand GTR at the right money. There is a lovely, brand new, all black GTR in my local dealer (Newcastle upon Tyne) that looks fantastic, and I always stop for a gawp at it when I go running (did that tonight!).
I look forward to hanging around here soaking up the info!!


----------



## johnny senna (May 25, 2009)

peterpeter said:


> hi jonny
> 
> Nice to see you here from the PH porsche forum. I was in a similar position with my GT3.
> Just sold (not to finance the GTR but simply because the Euro was strong)..but the same, I just wasnt using it. I used to track it monthly but work and life has meant that Im not tracking as much as I used to so it would just sit there and it was pretty crap on most roads especially wet ones.
> ...


Hi mate. I recognised you from Porsche PH as well! Thanks for your feedback on the GTR.
Have you driven a 997 Turbo or 997 GT3? I am very interested in people's views on these 2 cars vs the GTR.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

drive it


----------



## Nissan Nige (May 25, 2009)

Hi everbody, collected new GTR (DMG Premuim) on Saturday 24th, will use everyday, I agree with Zed Ed I think it depends on your commute and importantly where it's parked during the day. It has to be serviced every 6 months or 6,000 Miles so you might as well cover at least 12,000 PA, as mention you are a long time dead! Any advise on speed camera equipment as nearly got nicked today, started my ownership with a clean licence I fear it will not stay clean for long!!!!!!


----------



## johnny senna (May 25, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> drive it



LOL, will do.

Nige.....agree about getting miles on the thing. I do 10K miles a year.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Nissan Nige said:


> Hi everbody, collected new GTR (DMG Premuim) on Saturday 24th, will use everyday, I agree with Zed Ed I think it depends on your commute and importantly where it's parked during the day. It has to be serviced every 6 months or 6,000 Miles so you might as well cover at least 12,000 PA, as mention you are a long time dead! Any advise on speed camera equipment as nearly got nicked today, started my ownership with a clean licence I fear it will not stay clean for long!!!!!!


Forget Radar detectors.

Get a nice GPS based camera detector and possibly a laser parking system for those unforeseen times......

As fas as the GPS thing goes, there are plenty of cheapish units on the market, just pick the one which suits you best.


----------



## Nissan Nige (May 25, 2009)

Thanks guys for the advice on safty camera's will sort today...........


----------

